# wieviele mysql Abfragen pro Sekunde ?



## Mo1k (3. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe vor mir folgenden Rootserver zu hohlen:

Intel® Core™
i7-920
Quad-Core inkl.
Hyper-Threading-Technologie

12 GB DDR3 RAM

2 x 1500 GB
SATA-II HDD (Software-
RAID 1)

nun meine Frage: wieviele mysql Abfragen kann ich pro Sekunde abfragen, ohne dass die Seite langsamer wird ?

Mfg Mo1k


----------



## Steiner_B (3. August 2010)

Welche Seite? Du hast weder Programmiersprache noch sonst irgendwas essentielles angegeben.


----------



## bn (3. August 2010)

Das kommt ganz auf die Abfrage, dein DB-Design sowie die Einstellungen des DB-Servers an. Pauschal lässt sich da gar nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Mo1k (3. August 2010)

also ich habe bei Seitenaufruf 3 Abfragen mit php und dann noch 3 Ajax requests ( 1 alle Sekunde für einen chat, 2 alle 10 sek )

Mo1k


----------



## Yaslaw (4. August 2010)

- Datenmenge
- Indexierung
- Datenkomplexität
- Die Queries selber
- Einstellungen am Server


----------



## XChris (4. August 2010)

Die Frage kannst du dir nur selbst beantworten:

Testen.

Meistens kitzelt man mehr aus einem guten Softwaredesign raus, als aus der Hardware. Nutze auch die Performanztestmöglichkeiten von MySQL.

Die Maschine klingt für OTTO-Normalbürger gut. Jedoch gibt es auch ganz andere Kisten: Nen HP Superdome 2 ist aber ne ganz andere Liga.

Chris


----------

